# Prolonged irritated, scratchy throat,



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi, 
I have an ongoing Sinus problem. nasal drip and at night is when it acts up the most. I think it is what causes my throat to feel so uncomfortable. 
I use honey now and than, and gargle with salt. It works temporarily. 
I guess what I am looking for is something that soothes the throat and last, possibly taking away the irritated, scratchy problem. I don't do Pharmacy meds, looking for natural alternatives. 
Any suggestions with experiences would be appreciated.  thank you,,,Patsy


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

My throat did that last spring due to allergies. It went from simple irritation to severe pain over the course of a week....got badly infected and I needed antibiotics.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

PinkBat said:


> My throat did that last spring due to allergies. It went from simple irritation to severe pain over the course of a week....got badly infected and I needed antibiotics.


Hi Pinkbat,  
I appreciate your post. I just don't want to do anti-biotics unless it is 100% absolutely have-to case. My throat hasn't gotten to the hurting, really sore stage, as yet. But very bothersome. May be allergies. Seems to remain like I said. Guess I will stick to my temporary methods for now til some other solution turns up. It must be keeping the bad bacteria or virus's at bay. Thanks again, Patsy


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I like to drink the 'throat coat' tea that I get from my health food store when mine is sore. It really helps a sore scratchy throat. Our Publix carries it also.
Dawn


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

halfpint said:


> I like to drink the 'throat coat' tea that I get from my health food store when mine is sore. It really helps a sore scratchy throat. Our Publix carries it also.
> Dawn


Throat coat...blech!!!!! It has slippery elm in it which has a particular taste that I CANNOT STAND. But it works so I use it :grump: 

I'm one of those folks that gets "the drip" when it's cold and I have an irritated throat for days or weeks at a time. I drink throat coat (with LOTS of honey) and other hot liquids. I've made tea out of licorice root that seemed to work as well, but I hate the flavor more than slippery elm!

Drink lots of fluids and use a humidifier if possible. Keeping hydrated seems to help.

Good luck!

Marissa


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks folks, for the advice and suggestions. I do use slippery elm for some problems but never thought of it as a "Throat coat". good idea. Will definitely try that. I have that "drip" problem too. So frustrating.! thanks again, Patsy


----------

